# My projects are not much compared to the great work i see here, but you gotta start somewhere!!!



## BCwoodcarver (Feb 2, 2015)



Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 24


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome Brian from a little south of you. Nice work!!!


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 2, 2015)

Wow! I think those are really cool! I love the texture you put in the trees and stuff. Very neat.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Feb 2, 2015)

I think your projects compare just fine! I certainly wouldn't be able to do that

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome Brian! Your far too modest, your work looks excellent to me, as a carver your miles ahead of most of us.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 2, 2015)

Welcome to WB. Your carvings looks great !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Feb 2, 2015)

That tree on the burl slice!!! Wow great job


----------



## tocws2002 (Feb 2, 2015)

Those are all cool, but I really like the first one, how big is it?

-jason


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Feb 2, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Those are all cool, but I really like the first one, how big is it?
> 
> -jason


thanks all, you make me want to carve more !!
that first caving is Maple burl slab ???about 18" x 10" x 2"?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 2, 2015)

Brian, without a doubt...CARVE MORE and...POST MORE PICS! 
Sorry, didn't mean to shout...but that's some very cool stuff. Are you doing carving by hand, rotary, combo?? I too really like the first piece, but the second one with the wallhanging...nice! They're all nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## James (Feb 2, 2015)

All of those are fantastic. Your way ahead of any carving I have ever tried. Can't wait to see more of your work.


----------



## BCwoodcarver (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi Tim thanks
i start with a brush saw, then an ax, spoke shave, bent knife, power drill and finish off with rotary, flex shaft type.


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2015)

Brian, be proud man, that is awesome work! Love the carvings in the slab!!!!! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Brian - I don't know what the hell you are talking about... Those pieces measure up to anything here. Lots of time and detail in those. I am super impressed.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 8, 2015)

wow oh wow....you sure have a wonderful talent and should not hold your head down in any sense!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sully (Feb 18, 2015)

Nice. great work


----------



## ClintW (Feb 18, 2015)

They are all really good! The tree carvings look really awesome!


----------



## rwilliek (Feb 20, 2015)

Those are awesome - I am interested in carving - I just got a beginner set of chisels last weekend....waiting for a few books to arrive (if USPS will ever deliver them!)


----------



## HomeBody (May 7, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Brian - I don't know what the hell you are talking about... Those pieces measure up to anything here. Lots of time and detail in those. I am super impressed.



Agree. Gary


----------



## Molokai (May 7, 2015)

Way cool work, is that first inspire by Yggdrasil

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 7, 2015)

Brian, do you have any idea what kind of cool those things are?
20+ votes of way cool.....that's what...

Of course we will need a build/ how to topic on the next one...or I'll sick one of the Tony's on ya...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BCwoodcarver (May 7, 2015)

Molokai said:


> Way cool work, is that first inspire by Yggdrasil


no, just out of my imagination, but thanks for the lead i will search out more for this norse legend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BCwoodcarver (May 7, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Brian, do you have any idea what kind of cool those things are?
> 20+ votes of way cool.....that's what...
> 
> Of course we will need a build/ how to topic on the next one...or I'll sick one of the Tony's on ya...



not much to them, if you mean the cabin fronts. basically just making big pieces of juniper smaller.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chicago (May 9, 2015)

Anybody besides me think Brian is pulling our leg?? Yeah, just as I thought. Brian, ALL OF YOUR CARVINGS ARE GREAT!! How long have you been carving? A day or two I'm sure.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 9, 2015)

those are frickin awesome fantastic work


----------



## BCwoodcarver (May 9, 2015)

chicago said:


> Anybody besides me think Brian is pulling our leg?? Yeah, just as I thought. Brian, ALL OF YOUR CARVINGS ARE GREAT!! How long have you been carving? A day or two I'm sure.


hi Phillip thanks for your encouragement. I keep carving and the house is filling up, after 20+ yrs it adds up to a lot of stuff. And I wasn't really kidding most of the turnings and furniture I see here are great.


----------



## BCwoodcarver (May 9, 2015)

rwilliek said:


> Those are awesome - I am interested in carving - I just got a beginner set of chisels last weekend....waiting for a few books to arrive (if USPS will ever deliver them!)


Hi
I bought a set of carving chisels when I first started and found it very frustrating. I bought a foredom flexshaft and a few bits and surprise it was easy , the handpiece allows you to just "draw" your design. Keep at it


----------



## HomeBody (May 10, 2015)

What model of Foredom do you have? Where do you buy your burs? I carve small stuff and want to go bigger. Gary


----------



## BCwoodcarver (May 10, 2015)

I bought most from Lee Valley tools, I now have four different flex shafts ranging from light to heavy duty. I also use a small rotary handpiece that uses 1/32 bits.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 10, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Brian, do you have any idea what kind of cool those things are?
> 20+ votes of way cool.....that's what...
> 
> Of course we will need a build/ how to topic on the next one...or I'll sick one of the Tony's on ya...


ill sick tony on you-----dam marc you would do that to a new guy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWoodWizard (May 12, 2015)

You have inadvertently coerced me into trying power carving. You really make that juniper come to life, brother! 
I'd love to see some of your earlier work to see how far you have progressed as an artist. Keep up the spectacular work, my friend


----------



## BCwoodcarver (May 12, 2015)

Hi Jarred I did this web site 4 or 5 yrs ago and cant access it to update, so there it sits.

https://sites.google.com/site/bccarver2/woodcarvings


----------



## BarbS (May 20, 2015)

Those are very nice. Glad to see your work!


----------

